# Becoming a K-9 Officer!



## Del's Mom (Feb 26, 2011)

My youngest, Kobi, has proven himself to my daughter's father (who is in charge of all the county K-9 officers). He told me today he wants to take him and train him to be a K-9 officer! I am so proud of him! I won't get to see him on a daily basis but I know he will be contributing to a greater purpose.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Congratulations! That is an honor for Kobi.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is so neat! Congrats! It is a great service he will be doing.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations: Kobi I am sure you will do a fine job!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Sounds great!. I am all for a k-9 personal, or military as long as a man does not have to babysit a women


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

congrats! be very proud of Kobi he'll be a great asset


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Wooo!!!! So awesome!!!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## CT-Mike (Feb 19, 2013)

Congrats, definitely something to be proud of.

Here is a photo of Jaro, a male we donated to the CT State Police on the day he and his handler graduated the academy:










Can't wait to see Kobi's graduation photo.


----------



## flynbyu2 (Apr 29, 2012)

He's about to become a much happier dog!

Kudos!


----------

